# The Cool music of the Hoodoo Gurus



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hoodoo Gurus' iconic status on the Australian rock scene was acknowledged when they were inducted into the 2007 Aust Rock music hall of fame.

The Gurus were one of the most "inventive, lyrically smart and exciting" bands from Australia. From 1960s power pop, and wild garage punk to hard driving rock and funky psychedelic kitsch their music stood out from Sydney's Detroit inspired bands.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice band, although quite regular/not that innovative as far as I can hear. Sounds quite British...


----------



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

Good band! I saw them in their hayday


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> Nice band, although quite regular/not that innovative as far as I can hear. Sounds quite British...


I'd say they sound very Aussie, 80ish.


----------



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'd say they sound very Aussie, 80ish.


We should have an Aussie bands thread?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try these threads

http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=45433

http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=24420&highlight=australian


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I like 'em! I'll have to pay more attention to Aussie rock.


----------

